# show us your deathadders and rbbs



## JUNGLE-JAK (Apr 21, 2012)

im still dreaming of getting my venom licence and just wanna see some death adders and redbellies.
cheers


----------



## Tassie97 (Apr 21, 2012)

lol move to Tasmania and you can keep vens at your age (tigers , copperheads and whitelips)


----------



## junglepython2 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Apr 21, 2012)

Tassie97 said:


> lol move to Tasmania and you can keep vens at your age (tigers , copperheads and whitelips)



how much do you charge for your spare room a week lol



junglepython2 said:


>



freaking sweet mate


----------



## Tassie97 (Apr 21, 2012)

lol you wouldnt get a ven in the house with my mum around haha!


----------



## kr0nick (Apr 21, 2012)

Loving that albino adder


----------



## r3ptilian (Apr 21, 2012)

Some old pics, looks like I need to take some more now.


----------



## Wookie (Apr 21, 2012)

God RBBs are attractive snakes.


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (Apr 21, 2012)

I don't like this thread. The deathadders looks scare the S h ! t outta me!! lol the baby ones are cute in a kinda off-beat sort of way :|


----------



## stimigex (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## r3ptilian (Apr 21, 2012)

Couple more... come on guys there must be more out there!


----------



## Jay84 (Apr 21, 2012)

here are a couple of mine - 

Northern girls.


----------



## Blake182 (Apr 21, 2012)

so what do u do if they tag you 
i think i might stick 
to my 
elcho island childrens python


----------



## metalboy (Apr 21, 2012)

Man i hope i can get my elapid licence one day!!
Love rbb's


----------



## Jay84 (Apr 21, 2012)

Here are my pair of Dajarras who had babies this week!

















Here is my albino boy -


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Apr 21, 2012)

are you gonna sell the babies


----------



## Jay84 (Apr 21, 2012)

JUNGLE-JAK said:


> are you gonna sell the babies



The babies were all sold to friends within 5 minutes of me posting pics on FB!


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Apr 22, 2012)

lol sweet


----------



## Jay84 (Apr 22, 2012)

Hoping these females are gravid!






This one is in shed so very dull.


----------



## Boidae (Apr 22, 2012)

oi_itz_blake96 said:


> so what do u do if they tag you



Could be interesting if you got envenomated by a death adder. 
Rumor has it that you will bleed out of every single bodily orifice... now there's a thought :shock:

Much easier to not get bitten in the first place...

Bloody awesome snakes, though.


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Apr 22, 2012)

nice mate


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 22, 2012)

If you get 10 different albinoes you still probably won't have two which look the same 

These are babies from last year. This year's should be born any time now


----------



## Jay84 (Apr 23, 2012)

Freshly shed babies!


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 23, 2012)

They're very cute, in a kind of "mess with me and I'll kill you" kind of way. I'd love to get some elapids one day, but right now, I'm really bad at not getting bitten so I might stick to pythons til I grow a brain.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 23, 2012)

Unreal :shock: I'll be sticking with pythons tho, I is a woose I know hehehehehehe


----------



## ingie (Apr 23, 2012)

Gorgeous!! Makes me want some.....


----------



## edstar (Apr 23, 2012)

Love death adders. Sooo cool. Keep the pics coming!!


----------



## Knobbies (Apr 23, 2012)

Jay awesome animals you've got there  have you ever nearly been bitten by any of them??? Also would the babies still pack a bite of venom if they were to bite you??


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 23, 2012)

Knobbies said:


> Also would the babies still pack a bite of venom if they were to bite you??



No, just an itsy bitsy bit. Enough to trigger anaphylaxis if you're extremely unlucky though


----------



## Jay84 (Apr 23, 2012)

Knobbies said:


> Jay awesome animals you've got there  have you ever nearly been bitten by any of them??? Also would the babies still pack a bite of venom if they were to bite you??



Nope, i've never come close to being bitten, they are definitely an animal you don't want to take for granted!



Sdaji said:


> No, just an itsy bitsy bit. Enough to trigger anaphylaxis if you're extremely unlucky though



Sdaji, at what age do you think their venom is strong enough to cause issues?


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Apr 23, 2012)

there is no way I'd get one.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Apr 23, 2012)

Good things come to those who wait!


----------



## gozz (Apr 23, 2012)

jay they are capable of a trip to the hospital from birth.........


----------



## Jay84 (Apr 23, 2012)

gozz said:


> jay they are capable of a trip to the hospital from birth.........



Don't worry, I certainly won't be trialling it lol


----------



## Waterrat (Apr 23, 2012)

My Death Adder


----------



## r3ptilian (Apr 23, 2012)

Ive seen the "scale-less" adders b4, but that takes the cake Waterrat....


Waterrat said:


> My Death Adder


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 23, 2012)

This WAS my adder before I sold him off






This IS my only red belly I'm keeping at the moment. he's got a bit of attitude :lol:


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 23, 2012)

Jay84 said:


> Sdaji, at what age do you think their venom is strong enough to cause issues?



If you include anaphylaxis, about three seconds. If not, it's hard to say. I know a fair few people who have been bitten by itsy bitsy ones and anaphylaxis aside I don't know of any reactions worse than a mosquito bite or bee sting. Maybe a large newborn Barkly could knock you around a fair bit more. I'd guess size would be more important than age, but I really don't know how the size vs. venom yield/danger curve would look. I used to start considering them 'dangerous' after their first feed (not that there would be any great difference after one feed), which is fine other than anaphylaxis... but I got anaphylaxis, so now I figure it's best to be extremely careful with anything, even if it's small or a mildly venomous species.

Definitely best just to make sure you never get bitten by any elapid. Any species or size can give you anaphylaxis, and that can kill you much faster than the direct effects of the venom.


----------



## Rossagon (Apr 23, 2012)

Here are my female and male RBB's, and some Barkly adders that were born in March. Baby adders do pack enough to put you in hospital, so please take everybodys advice and don't get complacent.


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Apr 23, 2012)

im so freaking jealous you lucky people


----------



## najanaja (Apr 23, 2012)

this is my female northern named REAPER

red belly male named SABBATH


----------



## Waterrat (Apr 24, 2012)

Here is the pair, famale on rite ...... going to bread them this year. How much u tink the babies would sell 4?


----------



## Channaz (Apr 24, 2012)

Sdaji said:


> If you include anaphylaxis, about three seconds. If not, it's hard to say. I know a fair few people who have been bitten by itsy bitsy ones and anaphylaxis aside I don't know of any reactions worse than a mosquito bite or bee sting. Maybe a large newborn Barkly could knock you around a fair bit more. I'd guess size would be more important than age, but I really don't know how the size vs. venom yield/danger curve would look. I used to start considering them 'dangerous' after their first feed (not that there would be any great difference after one feed), which is fine other than anaphylaxis... but I got anaphylaxis, so now I figure it's best to be extremely careful with anything, even if it's small or a mildly venomous species.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely best just to make sure you never get bitten by any elapid. Any species or size can give you anaphylaxis, and that can kill you much faster than the direct effects of the venom.



Sdaji, that is definitely serious food for thought. I didn't know about the possibility of an anaphylactic reaction... I think your advice is something to think about very carefully, before getting any venomous species.

I remember one episode of Adrian's Reptile World, where the host found a death adder that was only a day or so old. It rested on the palm of his hand and he explained that the snake was too small to be able to deliver a bite to his hand (that's an off the top of my head memory of the program, at least). By the sound of some of the things I have read in this thread, even handling such a tiny death adder would be inadvisable, or at least for someone new to elapids. Am I right with this?


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 24, 2012)

I've probably got a venom allergy already and not even aware of it. I won't know either until I get an unlucky bite. Then you really need to hotfoot it. Lost a mate to it once, so it's always in the back of my mind.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 24, 2012)

chicks love black snakes


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 24, 2012)

Hannaz said:


> By the sound of some of the things I have read in this thread, even handling such a tiny death adder would be inadvisable, or at least for someone new to elapids. Am I right with this?



To trigger anaphylaxis you only need a tiny bit of venom, not even enough to give you the symptoms of a mosquito bite or even as severe as a headbutt from a butterfly. Mildly venomous snakes are just as capable of doing it to you as the 'deadly' ones. The 'deadly' ones in a traditional sense are worse because they're capable of knocking you dead or really messing you up just from the direct action of the venom, but any self respecting snakes enthusiast owes it to themself to be extremely careful never to get bitten by snakes. I wish I'd given myself that advice 15 years ago (not that I'd have listened 15 years ago  ).

Anaphylaxis is the same thing which makes people rapidly drop dead if they eat peanuts. Most of us don't have any problem with them, and no one is directly harmed by them, but some people have an allergy which makes the body decide to kill itself, and peanuts trigger it. You can get anaphylaxis from almost anything - in very unusual cases you can get it from eggs or gum leaves or cheese (or anything else), but it's extraordinarily unlikely. Peanuts are rare but more common. For whatever reason, snake venom is extremely likely to do it compared to just about everything else, so it's worth avoiding. I used to casually handle baby Death Adders, Tigers etc., as well as mildly venomous species, but yes, it's a very bad idea. I'm now just as careful with a Little Whipsnake as I am with an Eastern Brown, and I'm just as careful with a newborn Death Adder as I am with an adult (although I'd treat the bites differently).


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow.


----------



## Channaz (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks, Sdaji. Fascinating (and rather frightening) reading!


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 25, 2012)

It shouldn't be that frightening really, just be careful when handling venomous snakes, and I'd suggest treating them all with the same respect you would give the deadly ones. When I say 'extremely likely compared to other things', keep in mind it's still probably not going to happen, it's just far more likely than with other things.


----------



## Channaz (Apr 25, 2012)

Well, I still dream of the day when I have a death adder or two in my reptile room. Or maybe a RBB, given how highly people on APS speak of them.


----------



## shaye (May 15, 2012)

Anyone else care to share pics? )


----------



## Jason.s (May 15, 2012)

Love the adders, here's my RBB


----------



## Frozenmouse (May 16, 2012)

long time elapid keepers that allow small envenomations and that have been bitten multiple times in their life seem to die from rare auto immune diseases and strange never before described blood cancers , so apart from the immediate life threatening problems you get with vens there can be long lasting effects possibly.
I am still willing to over look all of the dangers and expand my collection with a couple of albino adders, they are on top of my list.


----------



## Jay84 (May 16, 2012)

Have you got examples of this happening frozenmouse?? That's really interesting. 
I am still hoping my adder is going to drop some het babies!!!


----------



## gozz (May 17, 2012)

I will have albino bubs just waiting foe the girl to drop bloody fat as.....
the female is under 2 as well


----------



## junglepython2 (May 17, 2012)

Any fresh pics of her Gozz?


----------



## gozz (May 17, 2012)

here you go taken right now.... she has just done a big poo so she will be close to giving birth...off i go to clean it up


----------



## junglepython2 (May 18, 2012)

Looking good Gozz! Still hoping my girl is gravid too.


----------



## Sdaji (May 18, 2012)

Looking good! I just had my first litter of the season a few days ago, from the big really pale girl.

I think I put pictures of her up recently, but here she is again (she would have been about half way through gestation when these pictures were taken). She is the big pale one at the bottom.











I'll get some pictures of the babies when they slough, it shouldn't be long now 

The pale girl was paired up with my palest male, some of these babies should turn out really nicely! It's interesting that their babies have come out with very little colour, a lot like their mother was as a baby.

I also have one or two of the rich yellow/orange ones gravid, paired up with vividly coloured males, and possibly a het to albino litter too. It has been great being able to pair up exactly what I wanted this season rather than just working with the few animals I started with.

...I'm saving up frozen pinkies :lol:


----------



## Frozenmouse (May 22, 2012)

holy holy sdaji i love your adders


----------



## Silhou (May 22, 2012)

I love how chubby they look :3


----------



## gozz (May 25, 2012)

Albino bubs


----------



## Frozenmouse (May 25, 2012)

Jay84 said:


> Have you got examples of this happening frozenmouse?? That's really interesting.


YES!!! pmmed.


----------



## Poggle (May 25, 2012)

here are some Rbb's


----------



## gozz (May 26, 2012)

some nice commons...


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (May 29, 2012)

love those commons, are they any good to handle(saftley) my mates was as timid as childrens python


----------



## slither (May 29, 2012)

*one of my 11 healthy babies born about 6 weeks ago and mum*


----------



## whyme (May 29, 2012)

Here's a (so far), fish only bub. Doesn't like mice.... yet. Can't blame him. I reckon they taste like crap too


----------

